
The Talk Show Remote from WWDC 2020, with Craig Federighi and Greg Joswiak - VengefulCynic
https://daringfireball.net/2020/06/the_talk_show_wwdc_2020
======
VengefulCynic
Much as I would like to give Gruber credit for asking about the developer
relationship with the App Store at the top of the interview, the question
really felt like a softball. I know he's got a relationship to preserve, but
Hey is one hell of an elephant in the room to let pass without a follow-up
question.

